

Texas Explosion caught on Youtube before Cable or Broadcast - jjacobson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA

======
NoPiece
That explosion was really shocking. Lesson - get far away from burning
chemical plants.

------
jjacobson
I heard about this via the Circa iOS app and then found this Youtube video
while CNN was still just showing a map of the area the explosion happened in.
The future of news isn't TV.

------
outside1234
What the heck is going on in Waco, Texas? It seems like once a year something
f'ed up happens there.

~~~
krapp
Just for the record, this explosion happened 20 miles outside of Waco, and the
thing everyone seems to conflate with craziness in regards to Waco happened
like ten miles away.

Bad shit happens everywhere on a regular basis. Waco is close to Fort Hood,
Baylor and Crawford, so yeah... maybe it can on occasion be a nexus of
oddness. But it's not like it's Bartertown or something. Mostly it's boring
beyond reason.

(disclaimer - I used to live there)

~~~
jjacobson
On a long enough timeline, anomalies can happen anywhere.

